# The Dragonfly "CHASER" review



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello there, I was lucky enough to win this bombproof ss because I was on the forum at the right time  Mr. Dan Ford offered it only for the postage and since I was the first I got it.

So if you don't know Dragonfly Slingshots, give them a like on their FB PAGE because the products look great.

This particular ss is called Chaser (formerly Companion). Its from the nylon range. It feels really indestructible. You certainly can drop it from anywhere, I even tried it from 3m on to concrete and I couldn't find any damage (other the scratches from the router from manufacture, because I left it unsanded how it came since I want it to be maintenance free). I even tried to chop it with a knife and the edgdemarks were only slightly visible. You can cut the Nylon 6 material with a knife off of the frame though, which is a plus if you want to mod it with any tools to suit your needs.















The frame is a good size for my relatively big hands, Its very comfortable in the thumb support grip, but also just enough for a hammer grip, but certainly not for super strong band setups, since the grip isn't so tall on this particular model. BUT I started to try out a new style of hammer grip, when you put your thumb into the fork, and this is super comfortable on the Chaser (this makes it a very short fork frame so you gotta beware of hand hits , flip and twist).





















The material doesn't smell and it isn't causing any colouration on the hand.

Its dimensions are:

Overall width - 90mm

Overall height - 122mm

Between forks - 43mm

Fork height - 33mm

Overall thickness: 22mm

Wight: cca 100grams

It came with a set of looped 2040 dankung with a nice leather pouch 5 cm wide (presumably this is from Leon13, but the leather looks different to what I got from him). Gotta say the tubes are nicely tied to the pouch. Notice the touch of Ca glue (my guess) on the knots. But I gotta say that after a only few shots and the initial test drawing I did the tubes showed many signs of wear and they broke. I guess I did stretch it too much without shooting when I was first trying it out, since I never had a 2040 tubeset I think I overdid it and destroyed it. But this can't be seen as a fault on Dan's side even if it was the fault of the Dankung tube material and not me tearing it up from over stretching. Also its no problem since I wanted to put 5080 on it anyway  (and the shooter was free).





















Shipping was 6 GBP and it came in from UK to Slovakia in a weeks time.

My overall rating is 10/10.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice review! Can't go wrong with a Dan Ford dragonfly! I own many of his  enjoy that frame.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That frame looks great!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, this will be my rock shooter 

EDIT: Dragonfly Chaser + 5080 singles + Rockstar Supersure pouch in black n white + stuck ball attachment = Gorgeous2


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it. Nice and clean ... straight to the point.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Try to get those bearings in there more if you can. Otherwise looks awsome!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

John you have to be two meters tall!!! Look at the length of 5080 you use on there!! Your hands make the chaser look small and I know it isn't, lol. Looks like you have it set up the way you like.
I ordered a few things from Mr. Dragonfly and even though I know he is working his tail off, I can't wait for my Dragonflies to get here!!

Enjoy your new rockapult!!

Be well,
SF


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter..I am hoping to buy from Dan my self..There are so many people making shooters..But I do Want a Dan Ford Shooter in my collection~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Try to get those bearings in there more if you can. Otherwise looks awsome!


Yes thanks for the reminder, I did  If I see any movement before the ball I'll tie the tubes before the balls just to be safe.



SmilingFury said:


> John you have to be two meters tall!!! Look at the length of 5080 you use on there!! Your hands make the chaser look small and I know it isn't, lol. Looks like you have it set up the way you like.
> I ordered a few things from Mr. Dragonfly and even though I know he is working his tail off, I can't wait for my Dragonflies to get here!!
> 
> Enjoy your new rockapult!!
> ...


Haha  I want them to last! I am a tad under 190cm though


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, I am a little over 190 and I have the same thing happen. I like smaller shooters but my hand just swallows up the forks and all you see are the tips sticking out.that darter looks like it will be very fun as it looks like a comfortable hold. Good luck with it. Let us know how it works out, ok?

Be well, 
SF


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

IMO&#8230;&#8230;.one cannot go wrong with any DF shooters&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Dan's slingshots have a nice clean functional look to them that makes them quite appealing. I would love to own an aluminum cored Companion! Perhaps someday!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I was out shootin today.. and.... gotta say... dont try that hitchhiker thumb hammergrip! xD 
To my surprise a hit from 5080 with a smallish but hefty rock doesnt hurt so much as I thought it would.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I wasnt sure about that thumb method you showed. You might get away with it with something more predictable than ive found rocks to be, or maybe not. You got away lightly this time. lol.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah...xD good thing I only shoot round smooth stones and the thumb was at an angle...xD I was indeed lucky in my stupidity.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

But...I still have a visible spot from that wound. Pinkish skin different from my normal skin. Interesting.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang, sorry about your injury. Theres no way you would get me gripping the frame that way when shooting rocks! Glad it wasn't worse.  Although you might get away with it when using ball bearings and maybe using the "speedbump" effect like when you shoot a PFS. Anything to move the projectile away from that thumb.

A+ Slingshots designed a new slingshot called the Cyclops that has a somewhat similar concept to gripping the frame. Your picture made me think of it anyways. 










Tom


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

THANKS for the review ive been thinking of buying one myself


----------

